#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-06-14
<Elinarte> buenas tardes
<Elinarte> alguien sabe con quien puedo contactarme para invitar a un evento a las personas de ubuntu nicaragua
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-06-18
<Lynx> tengo un problema con ubuntu 11
<Lynx> lo instale en mi laptop y se queda la pantalla negra al comienzo
<Guest23911> y tarda mas de lo normla en entrar
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-06-11
<maavs> hola, buenas tardes, alguien por ahi?
<maavs> tengo un problemita con la conexion ssh.....
<maavs> eh intentado un poco de todo y nada....
<maavs> instale y desintale openssh....
<maavs> revise q estubiera corriendo y abierto el puerto 22
<maavs> probe esta sintaxis tambien...
<maavs> ssh-keygen -R SERVERSMS
<maavs> o con la ip....igual no funciono....
<maavs> revise linea a linea el archivo de configuracion de ssh....
<maavs> observacion...antes me lograba conectar....
<maavs> desde mi terminal en mi una mac...hacia el server de ubuntu....
<maavs> hoy ya no logeo....
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-06-15
<jotaxpe> hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-06-16
<jotaxpe> hola
